# Linty surgery tomorrow 9/27/11



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty is one of our newest posters; please wish her well! Her surgery is 9/27/11 (tuesday.)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Linty, I am keeping you in my thoughts & prayers for a successful surgery & a wonderful recovery!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Go get 'em Linty!  Hoping you have an easy and speedy recovery.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck and hang in there. In a few days you'll be passed the worst of it and just getting better and better. :hugs:


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

prayers to you for a speedy recovery...all will be well...soon you'll be on the good side of this process w/ surgery behind you!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Be strong, Linty! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

All good wishes to you on your upcoming surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope everything goes well, Linty!! If my old parathyroids hadn't decided to play possum, I think I could honestly say the surgery wasn't that bad AND even though I'm still not where I would have been without that complication, I still feel much, much better than I felt pre-surgery!

For all the grief the parathyroid problem has caused, I really haven't been in much pain, my incision is O.K., and I have absolutely no regrets about getting that nasty thing out of my body except that I wish I'd done it sooner, before it nearly destroyed my health!!

I have a hint for throat pain I don't remember seeing posted here - Chloraseptic Sore Throat Spray. My flavor is cherry and it's not bad at all and it really takes the edge off the soreness.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

:hugs::hugs:
Thx so much for all the wishes, it seems it helped me through that rough patch.

I was scared to death. In theatre for about 3 hrs, 2 days in icu and then normal ward. Still feeling BLEH but hopefully it will pass soon. Incision is sore but throat was sore for 2 days now its much better, my voice is fine. Calcium is ok.

Thx again for all the lovely ladies here for all the support!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> :hugs::hugs:
> Thx so much for all the wishes, it seems it helped me through that rough patch.
> 
> I was scared to death. In theatre for about 3 hrs, 2 days in icu and then normal ward. Still feeling BLEH but hopefully it will pass soon. Incision is sore but throat was sore for 2 days now its much better, my voice is fine. Calcium is ok.
> ...


We are all so glad to hear from you!!! You just rest now and put your worries aside.

It won't be long and life will be great again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Two days in the ICU? Oh my! I'm so glad its over...the BLEH will pass, I promise. Just get some rest and stay hydrated. Continuing to think of you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad it is over too. Sorry about the ICU. Rest, stay hydrated, and just take it easy. So glad this part is over for you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Lordy! I totally missed your update. I was going to post that I hope we heard from you today when I read about the ICU, etc.

Hang in there - you've been through the worst of it.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dear Linty, What a scary time you must have had. We are all very proud of you and hope everyday you see improved health and comfort. Yay you did it!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

No more theaters for you!! The ICU is a very scary place and noisy!! I'm glad to hear you are home safe/sound. Stay rested and keep us updated!!

Positive thoughts still heading your way along with lots of virtual hugs!!!

Chris


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx so much for all the replies.

Well aweek gone by and i am still getting very tired easily and still at home. Wound is healing nicely and the scar looks nice. Taking my tyroxine sodium ( dont know what they call it in other countries) 100mg. Have my followup app nxt week, had to do bloods before i see dr. Calcium is ok. Had alot of palpitations 2 days after surgery so he kept me in another day.

Icu - was not too bad, just as Chris said very noisy but the wards also LOL
Overall the hospital was noisy, get to sleep about 20 minutes at times, so now i am sleeping all i can.

Thyroid was full of inflamation and swollen even after the max dose of meds the day before and on op. But dr said everything went well.

Thx again you are all so nice!!!!hugs1


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear from you! And to hear things are going well.  Wishing you continued luck with your recovery.


----------

